# 17250



## skylerstigger (Nov 10, 2009)

A physician performs a Silver nitrate chemical cautery scrotal hemmorhage, would cpt code 17250 be efficient for this procedure? If not any help in what is the correct cpt code?


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Nov 17, 2009)

17250 is correct.

code Description:  The physician destroys a form of exuberant or excessive healing tissue known as granulation tissue or proud flesh. The physician destroys the tissue by applying *chemicals such as silver nitrate*.


----------

